# Laufzeitfehler ???



## issam (31. Mai 2009)

Was ist ein laufzeitfehler ???? 
Ein bsp und wie wird ein laufzeitfehler  vom debugger korrigiert und auch wenn möglich ein Übung .


----------



## Civilazi (31. Mai 2009)

Hausaufgaben? Was sagt denn der Name Laufzeitfehler, welche anderen Fehler gibt es noch?


----------



## Final_Striker (31. Mai 2009)

schau mal hier


----------



## issam (31. Mai 2009)

Syntaxfehler 
das ist kein hausaufgabe aber ich versuche das besser zu verstehen (laufzeitfeler) 
ich bin ein anfänger deswegen frage ich auch .


----------



## Civilazi (31. Mai 2009)

Aber trotzdem: Was sagt denn der Name? Wann tritt ein Laufzeitfehler wohl auf?
Was es noch gibt: Kompilierfehler. Wann tritt sowas wohl auf? Überleg dir doch mal ein Beispiel.


----------



## issam (31. Mai 2009)

-Treten erst zur Laufzeit auf.
-Können sehr sporadisch und nicht immer reproduzierbar auftreten.
-Unterbrechen den Programmfluss.
-Müssen schnellstens behoben werden.

aber ich brauche trozdem ein bsp


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2009)

beispiel laufzeitfehler java - Google-Suche
->
http://www.simonplace.de/study/download/PraktischeinformatikIII8.pdf

hier noch ein Beispiel:
Object o = null;
o.toString();


----------



## Schandro (31. Mai 2009)

Normalerweise entstehen genug Beispiele, während du selber was programmierst...


```
class A{
	public static void main(String[] args){
		System.out.println(6/0);
	}
}
```


----------



## SvenK (31. Mai 2009)

Beispiele:

wahrscheinlich der häufigste Laufzeitfehler: NullPointerException

```
MeineKlasse c = generator.getObjekt();  // kann null zurückgeben
c.tuEtwas();  // NullPointerException wenn c == null
```

weitere Laufzeitfehler wären
- eine Netzwerkverbindung wird nicht richtig aufgebaut bzw bricht zusammen, das Programm versucht aber weiterhin Daten darüber zu verschicken --> generiert wahrscheinlich gleich mehrere Fehler, wie Netzwerkfehler, I/O-Fehler, NullPointerException

- das Programm soll ein Datei öffnen und auslesen, die es nicht gibt bzw. worauf das Programm keinen Zugriff hat --> I/O-Fehler


----------



## issam (31. Mai 2009)

hallo,

ist hier ein laufzeitfehler zu sehen ??????????


```
public class Konto {
public static void main(String[] args) {
double guthaben = 0.0;
System.out.println ("Guthaben = " + guthaben);
guthaben = guthaben + 100.0;
System.out.println ("Guthaben = " + guthaben);
guthaben = guthaben – 50.0;
System.out.println ("Guthaben = " + guthaben);
}
}
```


----------



## Civilazi (31. Mai 2009)

Tritt denn ein Fehler auf, wenn du den Code ausführst? Kann dann ein Laufzeitfehler auftreten?


----------



## SchonWiederFred (1. Jun 2009)

Ein Laufzeitfehler ist ein Fehler, der zur Laufzeit auftritt (während das Programm ausgeführt wird). Es handelt sich also um einen Fehler, den ein Compiler nicht entdecken kann, sonst würde er die Ausführung verhindern.

```
String s = null;
System.out.println(s.length());
```


----------

